# Silver Screens



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

Can anybody tell me if there are screens that will fit on A class vehicles that only have one cab door? We've had these screens before and I know that they generally fit over the doors to tension them onto the screen. Our Hymer only has a passenger door so how would the screen be fitted. I've had no reply to my email question to Taylor Made so, as usual, I'm hoping MHF has an answer!

Frantone


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Frantone
you could try this site it is the site of the original silver screen people
I found them very honest and helpfull 
http://www.silverscreens.co.uk


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frantone
I brought a screen cover for our Hymer B544 last weekend from Taylor Made and while I have not fitted it to the van I can see that there is the usual door fitment on the passengers side and suckers that stick to the window on the drivers side which has no door.

Hope this helps 
Steve F and


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Silverscreens*

Hi

There is a Dutch Hymer with one door parked next to me. It has got screen covered held on with what looks to be an eleastic strap.

Russell


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

We have a Hymer B524 A Class with the one access door (no passenger or driver's doors) and purchased original silver screens by telephone from "Silver Screens" at Cleckheaton last year. Mike the boss was very helpful on the telephone and, although admitting that he didn't make them specifically for one door motorhomes, supplied all three Paragon external screens (front and two sides) to do the job. 

We have found them to be excellent and they fit extremely snugly. The only thing we found was that, although the side window screens can be fitted by one person on their own, it helps to have someone holding them in position on the outside while someone else positions the suckers and slides the window firmly closed on the inside, thereby securing the screen in position between the window and the frame. They can then be pulled tight by means of the velcro strips joining the front and sides. These strips can also be half pulled apart to drop the front Silverscreen half way down or more to let in daylight during the day. 

Excellent screens - no condensation at all when we used them at minus 20 in the high Alps - can thoroughly recommend them 

If you need any more specific info please ask here or drop me a PM. I'll be happy to help.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

A HUGE thumbs up to Silver Screens at Cleckheaton. Couldn't say enough good things about them. They really went out of their way to help us and were efficient and got the goods sent out by next day delivery,

Delighted. 

http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

We had ours made by Taylormade and a good job they did of them.

Johnny F


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Our Hymer E-510 has only one door and the 'silver screen' fits into the passengers sliding window on one side and then onto the drivers door so its completely safe & secure [BTW, it is made by Siver Screens so they should be able to sort you out ok]


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I would too endorse silverscreens, got a solar screen from them, it does exactly what it says on the tin, is quick to put on and take off.
As a couple of posters have said already they are very helpful and excellent at ringing you back if there line is engaged.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Incredibly - our screens arrived today. Not even 12 hours after paying for them. Not bad considering all that sea they had to come over...

Fit like a glove too.

We ended up getting the solar screens as they will be on a lot through the day in hot climates and I get a bit claustophobic when I can't see out.

(I like to see what's going on you see) 

I liked the idea of being able to drive with them on in an emergency situation. Gives you more confidence when wild camping.


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

An alternative to Silver Screens and Taylormade is Van Comfort who offer screens made in The Black Forest , patterns for most Hymers are available including A class models without drivers door.
www.vancomfort.co.uk
Denboy


----------

